# I need some help finding some good bait



## amasa (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'm looking for a bait or lure to use on very smart cyouts. It needs to strog enough to reach out and reel um in. It also needs to to able to withstand cold nights. 
If you have anything good your wiling to share please do, I will appreiciate it. Thanks

Amasa

Trapping is more than a past time, It's a way of life.


----------



## opossum14 (Nov 3, 2005)

for gettin coyotes from long range i say to try Lenon's All Call #2
go to 
http://www.trap-supply.hypermart.net/new_page_1.htm
(scroll down to "proper lures")


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

dont forget eye appeal. Coyotes use their eyes just as much as their nose when hunting. throw some feathers around your set for attraction. Also, if a lure you are using is to loud for the time of year, it can cause a coyote to shy your set. Lenons lure is a good one. I also like Fox Hollows Voo-Doo, and GH-2. For bait, O'gormans Powder River is good.


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

hey i would sujest that you try snaring the coyotes under a fence so you get that masacre lokk to atract more coyotes and set you numer 2 2/12 and 3 around the trails were you snare a coyote.


----------



## duckster34 (Dec 4, 2005)

hey, try to get some o'gormans long distance call (LDC). it works great on them dogs and everything else. its real strong and last a long time, i used it for years. if you can still get it. i used to order it from them in broadus, montana. hope this helps-later duckster


----------

